# Wasabi -> Köderführung



## _Logan_ (16. September 2010)

moin moin

ich hab mal wieder eine frage....^^
hat jemand erfahrung mit der führung von wasabi ködern auf dorsch, in der der ostsee....???

bitte genaue umschreibung der technik!!! danke #6

mfghttp://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=145043&stc=1&d=1285010926


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. September 2010)

*AW: Wasabi -> Köderführung*

Schau mal den kleinen Beitrag hier. Die Tipps die beschrieben werden in der rr sind so sinn gemäss das die HAken etwas zuklein sind und durch grössere erstetzt werden sollten.


----------



## _Logan_ (4. November 2010)

*AW: Wasabi -> Köderführung*

hmm...das ist doch schon mal ein anfang.
aber kannst du nicht noch einbischen näher auf die köderführung eingehen.

dank schon mal #6


----------



## Multe (4. November 2010)

*AW: Wasabi -> Köderführung*

Mich stören die Goldhaken am Wasabi. Hast du das Teil einmal gefischt, fangen die Haken sofort an zu rosten.
Deshalb bin ich auf den Squid Killer von Quantum umgestiegen. Auch der Jolly Joker ist nicht zu verachten.
Der Köder wird auf Grund gelegt und nur gaaaaaanz leicht gezupft.
Auf keinen Fall große Pilkbewegungen machen.
Ich habe damit sehr viele große Dorsche ( bis 14kg ) vor Langeland überlistet.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (4. November 2010)

*AW: Wasabi -> Köderführung*

Anders als Pilker führe ich Wasabis eher "ruhig".
Bedeutet nicht ruckartig Pilken, sondern den Wasabi nur durch leichtes heben und senken der Rute bewegen. 

Auch wenn ich ab und zumal auf Dorsch mit den Dingern fische, sind sie meiner Meinung nach geile Teile zum Plattfischangeln (so bekloppt die Idee von mir ist) #6

Bei langsamer Drift mit Wattis am Haken über den Grund hoppeln lassen.... den Beweis habe ich in meiner Galerie.


----------



## Ines (4. November 2010)

*AW: Wasabi -> Köderführung*

Jochen, ich will auch mal mit dir Bootfahren - habe so ein paar "Ersatz-Wasabis" in meiner Box, bisher noch nix damit gefangen...


----------



## _Logan_ (4. November 2010)

*AW: Wasabi -> Köderführung*

^^ ines, du bist nicht die einzige..... 

meine wasabis warten auch schon auf dei ersten leos ^^


----------



## FehmarnAngler (5. November 2010)

*AW: Wasabi -> Köderführung*



Ines schrieb:


> Jochen, ich will auch mal mit dir Bootfahren - habe so ein paar "Ersatz-Wasabis" in meiner Box, bisher noch nix damit gefangen...


 

Dann musst du leider mindestens bis zum Frühling warten 
Eventuell ist es am BMA noch drinne, ich verwende es aber nur um an eine Sandbank zu fahren für Wattis |supergri
Mal gucken, JP möchte ja auch mal mitfahren...

Auf Dorsch bin ich bisher immer bei nem Freund in Khof hier auf der Insel mitgefahren, wenn mein Boot aber nächstes Jahr 15Ps dran hängen hat anstatt der 5Ps Gurke, kann  ich auch endlich regelmäßig Dorschplätze anfahren :vik:


----------



## Ines (5. November 2010)

*AW: Wasabi -> Köderführung*

Jochen, das hat Zeit. Irgendwann mal...


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. November 2010)

*AW: Wasabi -> Köderführung*

hmmm, meine Wasabis lagen nach 5 min auf dem Grund, ohne Verbindung zur Rute. Ich hätte wohl in die Reling beissen können bei dem Preis, und nein ich hatte da nix mit gefangen.


----------



## Axtwerfer (6. November 2010)

*AW: Wasabi -> Köderführung*

Also ich habe mit Wasabis schon gut gefangen.

Am besten *leichte* Pilkbewegungen.

Tipp: hängt mal an die Assist Haken noch je ein Seeringler ran, kommt auch sehr gut bei den Platten an.


----------



## pollok0 (16. November 2010)

*AW: Wasabi -> Köderführung*

Hallo Logan
Habe mit dem  Wasabi 50 Gramm schwarz dieses Jahr anfangs November auf Langeland sehr erfolgreich gefischt. 
Dorsche bis 5 kg. Die Haken sassen bombenfest keine Fehlbisse.
Wassabi 1/2 m über Grund spielen lassen und nur ganz vorsichtige Pilkbewegungen aus dem Handgelenk keinen Anschlag der Fisch Hakt sich von selbst.
Ich habe nur Dorsche ab 45 cm entnommen ca 15-20 Stück pro Tag    ca. 30 -40  unter 45 cm wieder zurückgesetzt.
Ein toller Köder sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Axtwerfer (21. November 2010)

*AW: Wasabi -> Köderführung*

War gestern mit dem Kleinboot an der Küste bei Neustadt:
Fazit: Eine "tote" Rute mit Wasabi 90 gramm und an den 2 Einzelhaken je 1-2 Wattis brachte Dorsch und Platte, eine zweite Rute ohne Wasabi mit 2 Einzelhaken und Watti brachte 60% weniger Bisse.
Also muß der Lockeffekt des Wasabis + Natuköder doch mehr bringen #6


----------



## FehmarnAngler (21. November 2010)

*AW: Wasabi -> Köderführung*

Genau das habe ich auch beobachtet #6


----------



## DasFranzel (1. März 2011)

*AW: Wasabi -> Köderführung*

Hab auch 2 Stück im Koffer. Sind in anfang Juni im Hardanger.. werd mal berichten


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (2. März 2011)

*AW: Wasabi -> Köderführung*

Als ich die im Laden gesehen habe, dachte ich auch nur "Was ist das denn schon wieder für ein Mist?" Aber eure Kommentare machen die Dinger doch echt interessant


----------



## Dr. Komix (2. März 2011)

*AW: Wasabi -> Köderführung*

Der Preis erst! Ich meine 11-14€

Wer es braucht (habe selbst 2) brauch..
Ich fange genau so viel wie mit gufi"s.

Ist wohl so ein spöket Effekt.

Pilke die wasabies wie schon gesagt passiver und nicht so agresiv.

Dr. K


----------

